# Getting 5.1 surround sound to work...



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi all,

I just had my XP Home reinstalled on my computer, and I'm trying to get my speaker system to work right. I have a SoundBlaster Live sound card, and I have a Logitech 5.1 surround sound system. I am only getting sound out of the front left/right speakers, and the sub. I am getting no sound out of the center channel, nor the two rear seakers. 

I have the three connectors from the speakers (black, green, and orange) connected to their like colors on the sound card (which may or may not be correct, I'm finsing out), and I cannot find where on XP there was a speaker test, where it showed an icon of each speaker, so you could click on it, and hear a tone from the chosen speaker.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much,
William


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

Since updating to Windows XP Home did you upgrade your Sound Drivers as well?


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

nothing in xp to use for testing.

did you use the sb live setup cd?
it has a test for the speakers.


----------



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

I've gone online, and tried updating the drivers, but I don't think it did anything. I have a Sound Blaster Demo CD, but when I click on the drive it's in, all I get is a cool graphic on the screen nd a little 5 second jingle, which is coming out of the three speakers that are working.

I tried looking on Creative's website, but they offer so many similiar products, I can't tell what the heck I need.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

You'll probably have to go back into Logitech's software, and re-calibrate the speakers. When I moved, the same thing happened to me. Once I re-calibrated, everything was ok again. Can't swear this will fix your problem, but worth a check, if you haven't already.
Good luck!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Orange should be for center or used a digital only.. Not sure if your speaker system uses that or not.. 

I've also read that the best way to test for 5.1 is to use a DVD movie..
Most games will go "Pro-Logic I/II".. I think the only way to get 5.1 will be to use the orange as Digital only.. 

I had my Onkyo hooked to My PC and ran the test tones and only got right and left also.. 

So I suggest hook it up as the manual says and test with a DVD movie.. Some even have 5.1 tests built in..


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

if u go to creative's website, under support u can use their autoupdate feature which will install an active x on ur pc & then tell u what soundcard u have & if u need updates! 
http://us.creative.com/support/down.../&hdAllProduct=1&LangID=1033&hdDspLangID=1033


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Also I was remembering.. I think you'll need to un-check the "decode AC-3" box..
And be sure windows knows your running 5.1 speakers.


----------



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the link to creative's autoupdate. I clicked on it, and it told me that I have the most recent drivers though. So if I have the latest drivers, and I have the connectors set up by color, what else could there be?

William


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Have you tried the above suggested?

Using a DVD movie?
Trying Digital only?
Going to windows settings and selecting 5.1 speakers?
Unchecking the "decode AC-3"?

I don't think it's drivers.... Is your "Live" card 5.1? I know mine is listed as "Live 5.1"..
From what I've read, you must use a DVD movie to test it with..


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

qurtrn10 said:


> Thanks for the link to creative's autoupdate. I clicked on it, and it told me that I have the most recent drivers though. So if I have the latest drivers, and I have the connectors set up by color, what else could there be?
> 
> William


you have a demo cd but not the real install cd for the sblive card and wonder why it doesn't work. 

Installation procedure for the SoundBlaster Live!
PCI Card installation

Switch off the system and all peripheral devices and unplug the power cord from the wall power outlet. 
Remove the cover from the system. 
Remove the metal plate from one unused PCI slot in your system and put the screw (to be used later). 
Align the Sound Blaster card with the vacant PCI expansion slot. Press the card gently and evenly into the slot. Ensure the card is seated firmly in the expansion slot. 
Secure the card to the expansion slot with the screw. 
Replace the cover on your system. 
Plug the power cord into the wall outlet and switch on your system. 
When the card is first inserted, it will be detected by your system. You will then be prompted to install the drivers. 
Insert the Sound Blaster installation CD into the CD-ROM drive. 
The drivers are found in the audio\language\win9xdrv directory on the C - you may need to browse to this directory and select the appropriate driver file. 
Click OK and the drivers will be installed. If you a message appears informing you that a suitable driver cannot be found, make sure that you have specified the correct path to the driver file. 
If the installation prompts you to insert the Windows 95/98 CD, then do so. 
Software Installation

Insert the install CD into the CD-ROM drive. The autorun feature will bring up the installation menu. 
If the installation CD is not initialized automatically in your PC, the Auto Insert Notification feature in Windows may not be enabled. To Enable auto insert notification: open Device Manager by rightclicking the My Computer icon on your desktop and select Properties. In your Device Manager tab, doubleclick the entry that represents your CD Rom under CD Rom Controllers.In the Settings window, you will find an option called Auto Insert Notification. This option needs to be checked for the Autorun feature to work.

You will notice that there are a number of applications on each of the CDs. For example, the installation menu from the Sound Blaster Live! Value CD contains the following sections: 
Creative Sound Blaster Live! Experience 
Creative Keytar 
Creative Rhythmania 
Creative Sound Blaster Live! Value 
Prody Parrot

To install or reinstall any of these, just tick or untick the respective tickbox. The basic menu structure described above, is replicated on all the installation CDs for our entire Sound Blaster Live! range. The core software, which is necessary in order for your card to work, is contained in the section called Creative Sound Blaster Live! The equivalent sections for the other Sound Blaster Live! cards are listed below 
For an Sound Blaster Live! Value card - Creative Sound Blaster Live! Value 
For the Sound Blaster Live! 1024 (Player) - Creative Sound Blaster Live! Player 
For the Sound Blaster Live! Platinum - Creative Sound Blaster Live! Platinum

If you are experiencing installation lockups, or if the installation is discontinued, we suggest you try to install the listed section one by one, to see which section is causing the problem.


----------



## j_d (Jun 22, 2004)

I've had the same problem without any help for about two years now. Forget creative, they are useless for any help. I had creative with Logitech 5.1 surround and every time I started the computer I had to go into control panel and reset the surround sound. When I turn it off it reverts back to computer speakers. I put an old turtle beach sound card in and just sometimes it goes back to computer speakers. Most of the time it will stay on stereo speakers, but not 5.1 surround. I think it's a micromoney$soft problem as usual and you can bet you won't get any help from them. Do you have a button on your logitech control for simulated sound? That is what I use. Good luck


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

if you didn't use the install cd and you didn't mention it, is probably why yours hasn't worked for 2 years..

did all 6 speakers work?

without the install cd the sblive card funtions as like a regular 2 speaker sound card. 
there's a whole suite of stuff of slick stuff that is installed.
one function is 2 test the speakers.

did the creative techs ever ask if you had installed the software for the card?


----------



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

Sorry it's taken awhile to reply back. While trying to research these fixes, boppin around on Google, I clicked somewhere that I guess I sholdn't have, because now, I've got another freaken virus, ans some stupid SpySheriff thing that norton couldn't remove (at least with the first full scan) Now my desktop page has changed, and won't let me change it (It's stuck on some screen tat reads "Spyware Infection") and when I get on the internet, my home page has also been taken over. Sometimes I just wish I were Amish.

I'll put up a post over in the internet security part of the forum to see what I need to do.

Thanks for the replies - I'll call up the computer store for the Installation CD for the sound card.

William


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

are the virus defs up to date?

i use symantec av and what my isp misses, sym av catches if i open it.


----------



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

Computer Rennaisance just did a wipe and reinstall, and installed Norton Anti Virus last week. I've literaly had my computer up and running for three days, and it's already a freaking headache!

I've ran a full system scan twice now, and I still can't keep these huge bubbles from popping up in my way trying to get me to buy some anti spyware software.

I feel like getting the gasoline and a match,
William


----------

